
Should your tech firm have an economist? - mathattack
http://jedkolko.com/2016/02/01/should-your-tech-firm-have-an-economist/
======
rayascott
What I don't get is how they couldn't see the wood for the trees...

[http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-03-05/economics-c...](http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-03-05/economics-
can-t-predict-the-big-things-like-recessions)

~~~
mathattack
Economics is an art, not a science. (As much as they like to pretend
otherwise)

